# ?

## Cyrax

?
 :    ,      (   ).    ,        .
           ?
,    ,    ,         ( ),        .           ,        (    ).

   :
1.       ?
2.  ,     ( )                ( ,    .) ?
3.           ?
4.   (.. )         ?

----------


## Storn

(  (  )      ).....     ....

----------


## Cyrax

> (  )      )


*Storn*, "  " -         ?  ..          ,       ,        "" ?

   -         ,      ,     ?
..   2010    ,   2011   ,              ?

----------


## Storn

.....
          ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## SidWilson

> ..          ,       ,        "" ?


       .      . 21.1    .

----------


## Cyrax

> _ 21.1.   ,   ,         _ 
> 1.  ,      ,       ,   * ,       * ,          ,      ( -   ).              ,    .


  -              ?

----------

(   ,     ),        ,        12 .,                 (   ).          "" ..        , ..       ,     ,              ..

----------

,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


    ? - ,    .  ,    ,  .    .

----------


## SidWilson

> ,     ?


      .  ,  ,  .




> -              ?


    -     ,            . ,    ,            / .




> 


 ,    100 .,      .      .    ,      .     ,   - 6 .   ,    .   .

----------


## Cyrax

,           -  .
   ,       ,     0 .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,       ,     0 .

----------


## Roman31

,     ,     ).   :     -       .

----------


## Cyrax

,   ,   .         .
 .   ,    .               ?

----------


## .

> ?


  ? 
 .   ,   ,  ,

----------

..  -      - 2   ?    ?  (    8 .(    -   -    ), /  ,   ,   /    2010 .

----------


## Cyrax

> ?
>  .   ,   ,  ,


      10 000 .      (, ,   .).       ,  ,  .    .    - 0.
,     -     10000 .,    .    (),        10000 .,      ?

 ,    ,      ?

----------


## Storn

> ,    ,      ?


  ?       ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Cyrax*,      ,    .        ,    .       
       ,    10 ,

----------


## Cyrax

> Cyrax,      ,    .        ,    .


..      (     ),    -   10 000 . ?

----------


## Cyrax

:
1.   ,   ,      ,     ?
2.       (,   "" )      ,    ?
 ,        ?

----------


## .

1.  , .  ,        ,     :Wink: 
2. .    ,   .

----------

> 1.  , .  ,        ,    
> 2. .    ,   .


..  -     -   . .    ?

      ,     ?

----------


## Cyrax

> 1.  , .  ,        ,


3.        ?    ,       ( )          .
4.   "".                ?
5.       ,        10000 ?




> 2. .    ,   .


6.           (   ),     .     ?

----------


## .

> . .    ?


      ?      



> ?


      ,   ?



> ?


   -?     ?
 , ,       ,  -    ,   ,    ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cyrax

*.*,        ,        ?
(          )




> ,   ?


   ,  ,       .




> -?     ?


 -,     -      ?

----------


## .

> 


    . 



> 


         ,    .   .



> -      ?


    ,       .         
    ,    .      ,     .    ,

----------


## Cyrax

> .


..  "" ,   ,       -    () ?




> ,    .   .


 , "    " ?         .           .

*.*,       ,      ,      ()    () ?
( -    .)

----------


## .

> ..  "" ,   ,       -    () ?


    ,   ?



> , "   " ?


    .       ?



> ,      ,


       . .

----------


## Cyrax

> .       ?


    .   ,      .      ?   , ,     .     .




> . .


       .     .     ,     ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> :   .


   25

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


   ,  ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -    , ..    -           .      . ,    -    .

----------

> ...


 ,   - !

----------

,  !   25)))                                                                                         
    ()     2013 .  .   .  . 
5 .        . .  .     .
       .     .    . . (  ). :      ..      .  ,    .    -  .   2011.     . .      ?    .... ?    ,     ,   ? ?

----------

*.*, ,  !   25))) 
  ()     2013 .  .   .  . 
          . .     . .    1 . .
      2 .  .     .    . . (  ).  ,       ..      .  ,    .   -  .   2012.     . .       ?   ...   .... ?    ,     ,   ? ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .


     ?
   ,  ,
 ,
       ,,  ,   ,       ,  :Pleasantry:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

, 
 ? :Unknown: 
  (     ...2017)

----------

> , 
>  ?
>   (     ...2017)


 ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ?

----------

> 


   .  .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .  .


,
  ,  ,
  ,  ,

----------

(      ) ,    
.....   
  ....       .
   ....       .
  ...
      .....
 400   ,   -.   -   -   10     - 50

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


  ,
    ?
-  ?
?
 ?

----------

,            !
    2010.    ,     ,    , .       ,        ,  .          3    .           ?

----------


## .



----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 




> 2010


 :Hmm:

----------

, !    ,                ,     ?
      ,   .   ,    ,        ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

>

----------


## 01

.


     3-4, / ,       ( ,   )


     , (  )     -    (   ,   )
 -    ,       6  ,      .

 :
          -      -   ?(  -       ?)

        6  (  - )
     / (    ?)

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 6  (  - )


  :Wow:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -    ,       6  ,      .


   ?
    ?

----------


## prioritet

> :
>           -      -   ?(  -       ?)


           , ,   ..       .
    ,              (.5 .61  ).



> 6  (  - )
>      / (    ?)


  ,          :Wink:

----------


## 01

?         ? -   ?
(   - )

----------

.                !   ()    50%     .(  ..)

     .
1.          ?
2.             ?
3.                 ,      ?

----------


## 47

!  * .*     ?      ,    .,   .  ,      ,     ,   /  2 ,      . ,      10     -,     .     ,          ,   .  ( ).    ,  . , .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

,
  ,-   ,  ,   , ?     ,

----------

. , ,    ,       ?

----------


## abarmail

,   .   "  " ,     .         ,    ,    ...    ,   -   ,         ...
   " "  .          .      ,       ,     .

----------


## prioritet

> . , ,    ,       ?


      /  ?
   /    ,        50%         3 .

----------

